# Aerialized Unitech cast



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Can someone please explain the aerialized unitech cast to me. I can't seem to find anything about this cast on line. I'm thinking it's some sort of off-the-ground cast with the lead in the air. 
Also, can someone here recommend a casting coach in the Hampton Roads/OBX area. I'd like to get a few pointers from an expert. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Not sure about the aerialized unitech...

As far as a casting instructor, look up Ryan White at Hatteras Jacks. Great guy and a great caster as well. I think a group of guys gets together in the Va beach area that includes one of the very best in the country, Rolland Johnson. I think they call themselves the tidewater casters.

Tommy


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Thanks, Tommy*

I've talked to Ryan on the phone a couple of times. You are right, he is a great guy. 
I plan on building my first rod in the near future. When I get the money together, I'm heading straight for Hatteras Jacks. I'll ask him about some casting lessons while I'm there.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

*Unitech cast*

The Unitech cast was the name coined by John Holden for what was originally known as the Brighton cast. This cast was develpoed by the angling residents of the seaside town of Brighton on the south coast of the UK.
It had steep shingle beaches and narrow short stone piers and the style was developed for use in a confined space. There never was an aerialised version.
I believe I 'invented' the term 'aerialised ground cast'. It is the step between an OTG and a pendulum cast. You use the same path as the OTG but is the lead is aerialised, but below shoulder height at all times.
I have found it to be the easiest way to teach the next step from OTG without calling it a pendulum. During my days as technical editor of the UK's largest sea angling magazine we ran reader days with up to 1000 anglers watching my demonstration and half wanting tuition, there and then! BB (Neil Mackellow)


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Are you referring to a Hatteras Cast?Tres has some kewl videos on his web site....Hatterasoutfitters.com.....its under pics


----------



## pensfan (Sep 9, 2004)

Just chkd out this sight and downloaded the videos, they will definetely help. I never had any guidance in the surf and until I found this board I was too embarrassed to ask. I am a die hard freshwater fisherman but I've come to love the surf just as much. As long as my lines are wet.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Well,*

I look like a monkey trying to teach myself the pendulum cast. I give up, at least until I can get some lessens. 
Black Beard, you wrote:



> I believe I 'invented' the term 'aerialised ground cast'. It is the step between an OTG and a pendulum cast. You use the same path as the OTG but is the lead is aerialised, but below shoulder height at all times.


When I use the OTG cast, my rod tip is on the almost touching the ground behind me. I guess you are saying to use the same stance and rod position, but suspend the led no higher than my shoulder.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

The aerialized unitech is to the unitech as the aerialized OTG is to the off the ground . It is the cast I use for 95% of my fishing . 
Set up is the same as the unitech except the rod tip is kept parallel to the ground at about shoulder level , using a short 4-5' drop the lead is swung out and then back in under the rod tip .At the point the lead is closest to the caster the caster then progressively hits the casts .
Borrowing from Neil , I may have coined the phrase "Aerialized Unitech ".


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

There is a well known cat fisherman in Oklahoma known as Tiny who has a website with pictures of an aerialized unitech cast. He calls it a "Sleeper Cast"

For those of you who do not know of him, he apparently showed up at a casting tournament and casted over 700 feet, using a stock rod and a Abu 7000 reel, finishing in third place. At least that is how the legend goes.

Good luck,

Tom


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Yup , Tiny's Sleeper would be a variation of an aerialized unitech .

http://www.catfishin.net/sleeper.html


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

thanxs fer the link....great step by step


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Tiny*

That guy Tiny at the catfishin.net web site is a TRIP. 
Cool link, thanks.
I sorta, kinda got a half-baked aerialized OTG cast working for me Monday. Then the screw that holds the "free spool" and "retrieve" switch on my Penn 525mag feel out. Penn calls it the "Eccentric Screw", according to the schematic. 
I hate it when something goes wrong on a reel, especially when it's only a few weeks old. 
I took the reel to P.A. Distributors in Virginia Beach, and they found a replacement screw from another Penn reel. I forgot which reel it came from, but it was a $1 fix. I'm so glad I could get it corrected so easily. 
I'm going to practice both the aerialized unitech and the aerialized OTG when I fish again. That will be Monday on the OBX. I'll need the distance to catch those big reds down there.
Thanks everyone. 
My casting is getting better by the day.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

*Conman*

If I've put things together properly, you gave a very good lecture the Norfolk-Virginia Beach area in about 1974 on the pendulum cast. I bought your book that gives advice on surf fishing and casting. In short, is that you?


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

*525 Mag Eccenctric Screw*

I suggest those with 525's check that screw. Mine fell out soon after I bought the reel. It took the Penn dealer here in Florida 6 weeks to get in a replacement. I now carry a spare screw and lever with me.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Dyhard , I think you have me confused with John Holden , I am much younger and better lookin than him . John is still active in The UK casting instruction writting and tackle testing .In fact he has just released a new book on CD which I think is wonderful . He has also launched a site .1974 I was living in Ireland and Pike fishing was my thing then .

http://www.johnholden.co.uk/


----------

